# Why not tip?



## DucatiDan

My very first ride with Uber was last week. Ride from Santa Monica to LAX was $11.00.
When I arrived at LAX my ride to Santa Monica by taxi was $50.00.
So what is the reason a rider would not tip a Uber driver for any ride to anywhere?


----------



## ATX 22

Because the uber website specifically tells them "No need to tip"


----------



## Sydney Uber

DucatiDan said:


> My very first ride with Uber was last week. Ride from Santa Monica to LAX was $11.00.
> When I arrived at LAX my ride to Santa Monica by taxi was $50.00.
> So what is the reason a rider would not tip a Uber driver for any ride to anywhere?


Tipping requires a level of human consideration and planning that the average UBER rider doesn't have.

To "consider" a driver worthy of a tip, a rider would normally connect in conversation. That is rare these days with riders lost in their smartphones and earplugs.

Then a rider needs to acknowledge the driver actually is doing a good job. If he goes to a wrong pickup it's the drivers fault (even if they incorrectly placed the pin). Uber maps out the route, if there are delays, the driver should've known.

Then the inconvenience of carrying around some coins or small notes by these folk who for the greater part of their lives have most things done for them, without ever doubting they are entitled to the easy life


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive

"Never! You don't tip uber drivers." That's the response I got from my millennial cousin who took about 10 rides so far when I asked her if she thought about tipping the drivers a couple of bucks. 
I think it goes with the exploitative culture of the company. Anyways, drivers will be replaced by robots, eventually, so why bother about such nonsense? 
In my experience, cheap fares rarely compel people to tip you better. If anything, it makes them even more cost sensitive and stingy.


----------



## renbutler

I've taken 14 trips so far, and never once been offered a tip. But I have a 5.0 rating, and about 12 of my trips have featured extensive friendly conversation between me and the riders.


----------



## RainbowPlate

It's at the point now where the only Uber pax who tip are those who rely on tips themselves: waitresses, bartenders ... and one stripper (I had to wash to those singles before the ATM would accept them).


----------



## RainbowPlate

Sydney Uber said:


> Then the inconvenience of carrying around some coins or small notes by these folk who for the greater part of their lives have most things done for them, without ever doubting they are entitled to the easy life


I have a small sign in the back that lists the various items I have in the car -- ibuprofen, hand sanitizer, first aid kit, etc. It includes, "Change for up to a $20 bill."

Might get me mugged someday, but at least the pax knows that breaking a $20 is an option.


----------



## Sydney Uber

RainbowPlate said:


> I have a small sign in the back that lists the various items I have in the car -- ibuprofen, hand sanitizer, first aid kit, etc. It includes, "Change for up to a $20 bill."
> 
> Might get me mugged someday, but at least the pax knows that breaking a $20 is an option.


Any Rider who were immersed in their smartphone under the age of 28yrs take you up on the offer to break the $20? Way too much trouble for the benefit of someone else I'm afraid


----------



## DucatiDan

Because this was my very first Uber ride: I didn't know what to expect.
First was the $11.00 instead of the taxi $50.00 fee for the same ride.
Second the Driver was a nice guy and we had a conversation about how he learned to speak English in two years.
But the mind boggling difference in the cost of the ride was (for me) a bit off the wall.
And yes I knew that tipping was not what Uber expects.
I tipped him $10.00.


----------



## DocT

RainbowPlate said:


> It's at the point now where the only Uber pax who tip are those who rely on tips themselves: waitresses, bartenders ... and one stripper (I had to wash to those singles before the ATM would accept them).


I've had pax waiters/waitresses, bartenders, hotel maids, etc. (no strippers though), and hear them brag about their tips for the day. I tell them that's great they get to collect tips. If they're really arrogant, I brag to them the total consecutive days I had to date without being offered a tip. That pretty much shuts them up for the rest of the ride. No tip either. Go figure.


----------



## dep9122

Eat.Sleep.Drive said:


> "Never! You don't tip uber drivers." That's the response I got from my millennial cousin who took about 10 rides so far when I asked her if she thought about tipping the drivers a couple of bucks.
> I think it goes with the exploitative culture of the company. Anyways, drivers will be replaced by robots, eventually, so why bother about such nonsense?
> In my experience, cheap fares rarely compel people to tip you better. If anything, it makes them even more cost sensitive and stingy.


I am a new driver Ive icked up 5 rides 3 of the tipped. I work in the service industry also I always tip and if I needed a uber ride I would most definitely tip. But yes it is not mandatory.


----------



## UberNorthStar

DucatiDan said:


> I tipped him $10.00.


Thank you for tipping your driver! A gratuity is the rider's way of showing appreciation for the service rendered.

Each driver is an independent contractor offering a driving service. Drivers pay Uber, their client, 20% of their fares each week for the use of the app. To keep it simple, drivers receive 80% of the fares their riders paid Uber the previous week. Then there are out expenses & taxes . . .

Uber says on their training video drivers should decline tips, and in the end states, "*If the rider insists, go ahead and take it. You have earned it!
*
Please pass word on to your friends who use Uber that tips are appreciated.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy

RainbowPlate said:


> I have a small sign in the back that lists the various items I have in the car -- ibuprofen, hand sanitizer, first aid kit, etc. It includes, "Change for up to a $20 bill."
> 
> Might get me mugged someday, but at least the pax knows that breaking a $20 is an option.


I wouldn't leave the sign up indicating you have change for a 20$ bill might get you deactivated and also might get you robbed, is it worth it?


----------



## Tim L

RainbowPlate said:


> I have a small sign in the back that lists the various items I have in the car -- ibuprofen, hand sanitizer, first aid kit, etc. It includes, "Change for up to a $20 bill."
> 
> Might get me mugged someday, but at least the pax knows that breaking a $20 is an option.


I didn't have change for a $10 and missed out on a tip. So yeah change is good.


----------



## Tim54913

I have had some riders tip, some not tip and some who say "I wish Uber had a tip option"


----------



## Kinglack

I would say 1 out of 10 rides tip. My biggest was 30$ on a 50$ fair. 
30 mile trip.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Tim54913 said:


> "I wish Uber had a tip option"


That is a good opening for you. Consider carrying a Square Up (or Pay Pal if you have an account) credit card reader. Let the nice rider know you can accept a credit card for tips and send a receipt to her email.

CC readers charge around 3% per transaction, that is 3¢ per dollar. Readers: 1) Keeps the rider's experience a "cashless experience" as Uber promotes. 2) Are safer for you in that you are not carrying cash.

As independent contractors, Uber is _our client._ They have no business discouraging tips from riders. That is OUR business. I would not our signage up saying you accept tips; I would wait for the customer to start that conversation.



dep9122 said:


> . . . needed a uber ride I would most definitely tip. But yes it is not mandatory.


As one who has worked as a waitress, tipping is not mandatory and greatly appreciated when it is done.


----------



## RainbowPlate

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> I wouldn't leave the sign up indicating you have change for a 20$ bill might get you deactivated and also might get you robbed, is it worth it?


I pray for the day that Uber deactivates me, because that's the day I sue for employee status.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tim54913 said:


> I have had some riders tip, some not tip and some who say "I wish Uber had a tip option"


Then you tell them you have a square reader and they still don't tip.


----------



## UberNorthStar

RainbowPlate said:


> that's the day I sue for employee status.


Have you signed up to be added to the class action lawsuit in CA? That lawsuit is fighting for us to be reclassified as cemployees. I am sure someone will look up the URL & post it. Search the forum for "lawsuit."


----------



## AintWorthIt

renbutler said:


> I've taken 14 trips so far, and never once been offered a tip. But I have a 5.0 rating, and about 12 of my trips have featured extensive friendly conversation between me and the riders.


Well you're obviously an expert after 14 trips. If only extensive friendly conversation would fill my gas tank.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

AintWorthIt said:


> Well you're obviously an expert after 14 trips. If only extensive friendly conversation would fill my gas tank.


I've taken over 1000 trips and have had approximately 20 tips. Lots of friendly conversation.

So am I more of an "expert"?


----------



## AintWorthIt

I swear I think there is a percentage of drivers who are lonely and do this for social reasons, .60 a mile who cares! I got to talk to a hot girl! 
I think most of the experts have switched to Lyft due to tips and turn on uber when it surges, it's the only way to do it at this point.


----------



## Lando74

The worst is when a pax hands me a tip and their friend gets all upset and says "It's Uber, you're not supposed to tip." Why do you care so much that your friend is giving me a tip? 

I never ask for tips and do not have any signage. Pax offer these comments on their own:

"Sorry, I don't have cash or a credit card on me."

"I love Uber because you don't have to tip."

"I'd tip you, but I know that's against the rules."

"I set my automatic tip at 20% when I setup my account." - they don't understand that only applies to Uber Taxi. I hate that.

"We'll give you a big tip!" as they get into the car. These people never tip a dime, of course.

About 10-15% of my pax tip. But the ones who do tip so much that total tips are 15-25% of my weekly net fares. Smallest tip was some coins, largest was $275 from a guy who won $3k at a casino in two hours. Bottom line, I don't sweat the details. The big picture usually works out.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy

RainbowPlate said:


> I pray for the day that Uber deactivates me, because that's the day I sue for employee status.


Sue Uber? I don't know the company has some of the best lawyers in the business sure the process won't be too easy but let me know how it works if it takes that route.


----------



## AintWorthIt

If I'm ever deactivated for acceptance rates or really any issue, I will not hesitate to contact my attorney. It's clear as day in the partner agreement that you do not have to accept any request you do not want to.


----------



## renbutler

AintWorthIt said:


> Well you're obviously an expert after 14 trips. If only extensive friendly conversation would fill my gas tank.


Sorry, is there something I said that made you wrongly think I was insinuating I was an expert?

I was just sharing my limited experience, noting that high ratings and friendly conversation weren't leading to tips.


----------



## baldmonkey

UberNorthStar said:


> As independent contractors, Uber is _our client._


Uber gets around this logic by instructing people on their platform. This establishes that they are not our employer by circumventing the information. If they instruct us not to take tips then they are technically telling us how to perform our job via explicit instructions and are therefore an employer... interesting


----------



## UberNorthStar

Found this after estimating a fare on TaxiFareFinder.com. . .

*"Notes*

How much does Uber X cost in Houston?
$1.00 initial fare
$1.10 per mile
(Speed over 11mph)
$0.15 per minute
(Speed at or under 11mph)
At times of high demand rates may change.
*Tip is included.* Minimum fare is $5. Cancellation fee is $6. Tolls are additional.
Tolls & surcharges may apply
Currency in USD"
(Emphasis by poster)

I emailed the website and asked them to correct the inaccuracy.


----------



## mlbailey

Yeah, I found it amusing the other day when I drove a gentlemen's club bartender from Fort Worth to Dallas who told me she was tipped $1000 by one customer. We had a wonderful conversation, etc., but no tip


----------



## renbutler

So I just got my first tip. $5 cash on a $10 fare.

I was genuinely appreciative, but I didn't really feel like the trip would have been fruitless without it.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive

DucatiDan said:


> Because this was my very first Uber ride: I didn't know what to expect.
> First was the $11.00 instead of the taxi $50.00 fee for the same ride.
> Second the Driver was a nice guy and we had a conversation about how he learned to speak English in two years.
> But the mind boggling difference in the cost of the ride was (for me) a bit off the wall.
> And yes I knew that tipping was not what Uber expects.
> I tipped him $10.00.


Before you fall for this company hook, line and sinker, let's dig deeper into the numbers. First, there is a flat rate from SM to LAX: $30 for South of the 10 fwy, and $35 for the North side. That should be the comparison point vs your deeply subsidized uberx fare. Those subsidies not only come from investors, but also at the expense of drivers' earnings.
There is no flat rate from the airport, but the official estimate to SM is $36, plus $4 surcharge. I ve seen fares as low as $23 +$4 to the closest part of SM. 
To make the comparison from LAX, we ll need to see how the TnCs operate from there, surge wise, but if it goes to 3-5X, that uberx fare could be $60-$100, plus $4. We ll see if the surge gets capped at some level but when all those pax request at once, something has to give. 
Did you use any promo code? Was it a Pool ride? If it was, the driver probably got paid twice that. Plus $10 from you, and he did pretty good for a *********.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Lando74 said:


> "I set my automatic tip at 20% when I setup my account." - they don't understand that only applies to Uber Taxi. I hate that.


........and the City closest to _anywhere_ in Iowa where Uber actually does offer taxis is Chicago..............

......or does Uber now offer taxis in Des Moines, Ames, the Amanas, Dubuque or Davenport?................


----------



## Lando74

Another Uber Driver said:


> ........and the City closest to _anywhere_ in Iowa where Uber actually does offer taxis is Chicago..............
> 
> ......or does Uber now offer taxis in Des Moines, Ames, the Amanas, Dubuque or Davenport?................


Well we have taxis that are somehow on the UberX platform.. I don't know if Uber knowingly allows that or not. But no, like most medium sized cities Des Moines only has X & XL.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Lando74 said:


> Well we have taxis that are somehow on the UberX platform.. I don't know if Uber knowingly allows that or not.


I have heard rumours to the effect that Uber does use some taxis on its various platforms in locales where it does not offer Uber Taxi. A user in Vermont posted something about it on another topic, but I forget where, now. Said user made some rather deprecatory remarks about taxis, to which, of course, I took exception. The aforementioned user did not specify what rate was paid, at least not that I recall.

Uber does seem to have different stadnards/specifications/requirements in different places. In Atlanta, it will allow Crown Victoria/Grand Marquis for UberX. It _specifically_ bans such vehicles for that platform in Washington. In fact, the only Uber platform in Washington that allows those vehicles is Uber Taxi, and only certain model years, at that.


----------



## Lando74

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have heard rumours to the effect that Uber does use some taxis on its various platforms in locales where it does not offer Uber Taxi. A user in Vermont posted something about it on another topic, but I forget where, now. Said user made some rather deprecatory remarks about taxis, to which, of course, I took exception. The aforementioned user did not specify what rate was paid, at least not that I recall.
> 
> Uber does seem to have different stadnards/specifications/requirements in different places. In Atlanta, it will allow Crown Victoria/Grand Marquis for UberX. It _specifically_ bans such vehicles for that platform in Washington. In fact, the only Uber platform in Washington that allows those vehicles is Uber Taxi, and only certain model years, at that.


I think the main problem riders have is ordering Uber X and expecting anything BUT a taxi. It may be an executional cab with a pleasant driver, but expectations - justified or not - are not met.

As a driver it frustrates me to see cabs get better positioning because they're allowed to park where we cannot.


----------



## Horsebm

On Saturday I got a $20.00 tip on a $24.57 fare, to the Del Mar horse track. Today I got a $10.00 tip on a $7.96 fare & a $3.00 tip on a $11.34 fare. I'm working the conversation, put some butter on that bread.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

DucatiDan said:


> My very first ride with Uber was last week. Ride from Santa Monica to LAX was $11.00.
> When I arrived at LAX my ride to Santa Monica by taxi was $50.00.
> So what is the reason a rider would not tip a Uber driver for any ride to anywhere?


Same reason I don't tip at fast food places, they are just doing their job


----------



## Sydney Uber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've taken over 1000 trips and have had approximately 20 tips. Lots of friendly conversation.
> 
> So am I more of an "expert"?


It just proves folks prefer talking with cool Cats rather than smelly dribbly Dogs!


----------



## Kelly Henline

UberNorthStar said:


> Have you signed up to be added to the class action lawsuit in CA? That lawsuit is fighting for us to be reclassified as cemployees. I am sure someone will look up the URL & post it. Search the forum for "lawsuit."


That class action suit is BS! Go get a job if you want to be a employee. Liberal I assume???


----------



## UberNorthStar

Kelly Henline said:


> Liberal I assume???


a$$-you-.me. which you did quite well.

You would not believe the truth if I told it.

Troll on!


----------



## secretadmirer

UberNorthStar said:


> a$$-you-.me. which you did quite well.
> 
> 1) My employment status is _retired. _My days working for someone else for pay are behind me.
> 2) I have a real (unpaid) job as a family caregiver for two elderly members of my family including jobs as a housekeeper/chauffeur/errand runner.
> 3) To keep from burning out on #2, I need to get out and do something new with my time.
> 3) Tupperware, Avon, and Amwaywere fool-hardy adventures in my younger life & am ready to try another.
> 4) It is a challenge (and I love challenges) to make this work. Losses will count on joint income tax, may reduce the amount of $$ we owe IRS, and maybe allow us to get a refund.
> 
> Plus I am a Sagittarius who keeps a positive attitude and loves adventures! Are you old enough to remember the song "High Hopes?" I am the ant. This ant has a realistic view of what it is getting into..
> 
> Anymore questions?
> 
> To the question you posed, you would not believe the truth if I told.
> 
> Troll on!


I've have question now that you're fielding them, can you drive some places in tx at 85mph?. I'm just too lazy to google.


----------



## Kelly Henline

UberNorthStar said:


> a$$-you-.me. which you did quite well.
> 
> You would not believe the truth if I told.
> 
> Troll on!


I was commenting on the lawsuit. We are NOT employees, and those trying to make it what it isn't could screw up a good thing. Over 1,000 trips part-time and enjoy what I do. I don't want it changed for the worse because of people trying to make I what it is not.
And you might figure out what the meaning of troll is.


----------



## DucatiDan

Kelly Henline said:


> I was commenting on the lawsuit. We are NOT employees, and those trying to make it what it isn't could screw up a good thing. Over 1,000 trips part-time and enjoy what I do. I don't want it changed for the worse because of people trying to make I what it is not.


Kelly: You are 100% correct.

If Uber is forced to make their Drivers employees instead of Independent Contractors the entire concept of Uber will change.

The charges per trip will double or worse. And the added red tape for both Uber and the Drivers will make the experience less desirable to the public.

This is all the result of the Taxi Industry and the lobbyists who are highly paid to hurt and cripple Uber.


----------



## secretadmirer

If uber goes down it's their own fault, not the taxi industries. Why should uber get parental treatment and not have to follow regulations.


----------



## Kelly Henline

DucatiDan said:


> Kelly: You are 100% correct.
> 
> If Uber is forced to make their Drivers employees instead of Independent Contractors the entire concept of Uber will change.
> 
> The charges per trip will double or worse. And the added red tape for both Uber and the Drivers will make the experience less desirable to the public.
> 
> This is all the result of the Taxi Industry and the lobbyists who are highly paid to hurt and cripple Uber.


This is a result of liberal, short-sighted, and ridiculous me-me-me mentality.


----------



## DucatiDan

secretadmirer said:


> If uber goes down it's their own fault, not the taxi industries. Why should uber get parental treatment and not have to follow regulations.


Why shouldn't my brother who I just called to pick me up at the airport and give me a ride to my hotel have to "follow regulations"?

And after he drops me off he is going to pick up my wife at a restaurant and bring her to my hotel.


----------



## Uber Kraus

DucatiDan said:


> Why shouldn't my brother who I just called to pick me up at the airport and give me a ride to my hotel have to "follow regulations"?
> 
> And after he drops me off he is going to pick up my wife at a restaurant and bring her to my hotel.


Because he's not being paid Dan.


----------



## DucatiDan

Uber Kraus said:


> Because he's not being paid Dan.


Interesting point. But should I pay for his dinner or hand him $20.00 for getting my wife.... then he would become a pseudo Uber Driver?

I'm going to reply to the above Kelly Henline to make a further point which may or may not go down to well with many members.

Dan


----------



## DucatiDan

Kelly Henline said:


> *This is a result of liberal, short-sighted, and ridiculous me-me-me mentality.*


Kelly:

The *"problem" *with you my friend is that you seem to be happy making "over a 1000" trips for Uber and even worse "you enjoy" what you are doing.

You don't seem to realize that your creative and ambitious work ethic is a blatant slap in the face to those who prefer not to go to that trouble.

If you were more understanding of the "Progressive Movement" currently afoot in our nation Kelly, you would be ashamed of yourself for working under those oppressive Uber conditions.

Dan


----------



## Uber Kraus

DucatiDan said:


> Interesting point. But should I pay for his dinner or hand him $20.00 for getting my wife.... then he would become a pseudo Uber Driver?
> 
> I'm going to reply to the above Kelly Henline to make a further point which may or may not go down to well with many members.
> 
> Dan





DucatiDan said:


> Kelly:
> 
> The *"problem" *with you my friend is that you seem to be happy making "over a 1000" trips for Uber and even worse "you enjoy" what you are doing.
> 
> You don't seem to realize that your creative and ambitious work ethic is a blatant slap in the face to those who prefer not to go to that trouble.
> 
> If you were more understanding of the "Progressive Movement" currently afoot in our nation Kelly, you would be ashamed of yourself for working under those oppressive Uber conditions.
> 
> Dan


Get out of here. You're only here to cause trouble.


----------



## DucatiDan

Uber Kraus said:


> Get out of here. You're only here to cause trouble.


Or to offer an opinion that you might not agree with?

Dan


----------



## Uber Kraus

DucatiDan said:


> Or to offer an opinion that you might not agree with?
> 
> Dan


No, to cause trouble. Your opinions are not based on facts or in reality. Good day.


----------



## DucatiDan

Uber Kraus said:


> No, to cause trouble. Your opinions are not based on facts or in reality. Good day.


Kraus

Reality? I will respectfully accept your opinion.

Dan


----------



## secretadmirer

Well in the case of uber breaking many regulations (both domestically, and internationally), I would say those are based on facts.


----------



## Uber Kraus

DucatiDan said:


> Kraus
> 
> Reality? I will respectfully accept your opinion.
> 
> Dan


I'll go one more with you Dan. Yes, reality. The things around you that are real. Facts. Objects. People.

re·al·i·ty
rēˈalədē/
_noun_

*1*.
the world or the state of things as they actually exist, as opposed to an idealistic or notional idea of them.
"he refuses to face reality"
synonyms: the real world, real life, actuality

*
VS*

*o·pin·ion*
əˈpinyən/
_noun_
a view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.


----------



## Trebor

RainbowPlate said:


> It's at the point now where the only Uber pax who tip are those who rely on tips themselves: waitresses, bartenders ... and one stripper (I had to wash to those singles before the ATM would accept them).


WHY??? Why would you put your tips into your bank account?! Keep the cash and use it before you pull out your debit card. Keep it TAX FREE!


----------



## Realityshark

I'm always amused that the Rush Limbaugh / FOX News fools can't even write on a stupid blog, where the topic is Uber tips, without trying to find a way to slam liberals and / or Obama. I can't imagine what it must be like going through life so entirely brainwashed.


----------



## Uber Kraus

Trebor said:


> WHY??? Why would you put your tips into your bank account?! Keep the cash and use it before you pull out your debit card. Keep it TAX FREE!


That. It's like doing the laundry. Food, gas, take your girl out, etc...


----------



## SpecialK

Lando74 said:


> Well we have taxis that are somehow on the UberX platform.. I don't know if Uber knowingly allows that or not. But no, like most medium sized cities Des Moines only has X & XL.


Those are gypsy cabs, and I don't think they are supposed to be using the UberX platform. Riders complain that they called for Uber and got a *********.


----------



## renbutler

Realityshark said:


> I'm always amused that the Rush Limbaugh / FOX News fools can't even write on a stupid blog, where the topic is Uber tips, without trying to find a way to slam liberals and / or Obama. I can't imagine what it must be like going through life so entirely brainwashed.


Even as a conservative, I find Kelly's anti-liberal posts pointless.

But no more so that this one by you. You saw his dumb remarks and raised them five-fold.

These little rants (on all sides) are what is so wrong with political discourse these days. You're wrong, I'm right, and if I insult and yell louder I win!

Silly. I'm always amused by it too..


----------



## Trebor

Why people do not tip Uber drivers


----------



## Uber-Doober

ATX 22 said:


> Because the uber website specifically tells them "No need to tip"


^^^
And the sub-moronic, penurious passenger probably thinks that the driver is getting at least $5.00 out of the $11.00.


----------



## ATX 22

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And the sub-moronic, penurious passenger probably thinks that the driver is getting at least $5.00 out of the $11.00.


They're clueless to what we get. They hear how much "life changing money " we're making on the ads that run every 30 minutes on the radio.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberNorthStar said:


> That is a good opening for you. Consider carrying a Square Up (or Pay Pal if you have an account) credit card reader. Let the nice rider know you can accept a credit card for tips and send a receipt to her email.
> 
> CC readers charge around 3% per transaction, that is 3¢ per dollar. Readers: 1) Keeps the rider's experience a "cashless experience" as Uber promotes. 2) Are safer for you in that you are not carrying cash.
> 
> As independent contractors, Uber is _our client._ They have no business discouraging tips from riders. That is OUR business. I would not our signage up saying you accept tips; I would wait for the customer to start that conversation.
> 
> As one who has worked as a waitress, tipping is not mandatory and greatly appreciated when it is done.


^^^
Who the heck doesn't walk around with cash these days? 
I can't believe it. 
Anybody that says that they don't have any cash on them is either completely tapped out or lying. 
They say that they don't have any cash when it's convenient to do so.


----------



## Uber-Doober

RainbowPlate said:


> I have a small sign in the back that lists the various items I have in the car -- ibuprofen, hand sanitizer, first aid kit, etc. It includes, "Change for up to a $20 bill."
> 
> Might get me mugged someday, but at least the pax knows that breaking a $20 is an option.


^^^
Make change with BitCoins.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Eat.Sleep.Drive said:


> "Never! You don't tip uber drivers." That's the response I got from my millennial cousin who took about 10 rides so far when I asked her if she thought about tipping the drivers a couple of bucks.
> I think it goes with the exploitative culture of the company. Anyways, drivers will be replaced by robots, eventually, so why bother about such nonsense?
> In my experience, cheap fares rarely compel people to tip you better. If anything, it makes them even more cost sensitive and stingy.


^^^
If it was my cousin I'd have her banished from the family.


----------



## Uber-Doober

AintWorthIt said:


> Well you're obviously an expert after 14 trips. If only extensive friendly conversation would fill my gas tank.


^^^
It does... with low octane AIR.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Kelly Henline said:


> I was commenting on the lawsuit.


This is how you comment on the lawsuit?


Kelly Henline said:


> Go get a job if you want to be a employee. Liberal I assume???


Since you were quoting me, of course I will respond.

Employee?
1) My employment status is _retired_.
2) I hold a job (unpaid) as caregiver for 2 elderly relatives, as well as being housekeeper/chauffeur/errand runner.
3) I have owned successfuls businesses several times. I know what I am getting into thx to helpful members on this forum.

You made an A$$umption I am a liberal.



Kelly Henline said:


> And you might figure out what the meaning of troll is.


"Trolls" on forums IMO are people who hang out long enough to cause discord among the participating members. You like being a driver w/the Uber app? TERRIFIC! I personally feel the T&C I signed is very one-sided in favor of Uber and can deal with that. A boost in the pay/<Edit: mile> would not hurt, nor would a cut in what Uber takes out of paychecks hurt either.

This endeavor will show a loss although I will enjoy the trip! The loss may reduce the taxes on my joint return & possibly end up in a refund.

I recognize everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you want to believe I am a liberal, go for it. I know different.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Uber-Doober said:


> Who the heck doesn't walk around with cash these days?


<---------raising hand 

I carry my ID, CC, and cell phone with me.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I want to be a real independent contractor, not the employee I already am. I don't need any of the extra benefits, but what I also do not need is Uber telling me how to run my business. Send me the customers, let me set the price, let the market decide if it wants to take a chnce on my rating and we're done. That's what I want.

If they do that the new stye taxi model continues.

I want Sidecar.


----------



## AintWorthIt

renbutler said:


> Sorry, is there something I said that made you wrongly think I was insinuating I was an expert?
> 
> I was just sharing my limited experience, noting that high ratings and friendly conversation weren't leading to tips.


You're also in another thread saying tipping "takes away from the experience" of Uber correct?


----------



## flameoff

DucatiDan said:


> Because this was my very first Uber ride: I didn't know what to expect.
> First was the $11.00 instead of the taxi $50.00 fee for the same ride.
> Second the Driver was a nice guy and we had a conversation about how he learned to speak English in two years.
> But the mind boggling difference in the cost of the ride was (for me) a bit off the wall.
> And yes I knew that tipping was not what Uber expects.
> I tipped him $10.00.


Passanger thinks and feels they have control over Uber drivers thanks to the rating system. 
They just want to get a high quality services in cheapest way possible.
Before Uber, riding on a taxi or limo, PAX counldn't say a thing or act like a boss in hostile rides in a limo service. (at least in NYC or NJ area).
(PAX told me some of thier stories about black leather jacket cigar smoking mafia looking like limo, cab drivers )
And now, I think PAX aren't appreciate the Uber drivers' services but to take advantages over drivers.


----------



## UberSneak

Because Uber told every pax in the beginning that the tip was included in what they were paying. Which all pax believed and most still believe to this day.
Also, with Uber cutting fares, they are catering to a certain class of pax; cheap people. People that probably don't tip anyone.


----------



## renbutler

AintWorthIt said:


> You're also in another thread saying tipping "takes away from the experience" of Uber correct?


Incorrect. You must be mixing me up with somebody else.


----------



## DieselkW

I get tipped every single day. About ten percent of my daily income is tip money, about 30% of my Uber rides end in a cash tip.

About 50% of my Lyft rides tip a dollar or two from the app because Lyft allows them to do so. 

How do I extract tip money from my passengers? It's really simple, but it might only work in the MidWest, where people urgently feel the need to be liked. 

Be friendly, be amusing, tell stories that make them laugh - 

I keep my cash tips in a 5 gallon glass water jar and use that money for tipping other service workers when I'm on vacation.


----------



## renbutler

I'm in Indy, very friendly and sociable, with five stars. I've had one tip.

The "urgently feel the need to be liked" thing is news to me, and I've lived here all my life. People are just plain friendly, for the most part. There's nothing needy about it.

Sometimes we have a bit of an inferiority complex, but I don't think that fits with your characterization.


----------



## Uber-Doober

flameoff said:


> Passanger thinks and feels they have control over Uber drivers thanks to the rating system.
> They just want to get a high quality services in cheapest way possible.
> Before Uber, riding on a taxi or limo, PAX counldn't say a thing or act like a boss in hostile rides in a limo service. (at least in NYC or NJ area).
> (PAX told me some of thier stories about black leather jacket cigar smoking mafia looking like limo, cab drivers )
> And now, I think PAX aren't appreciate the Uber drivers' services but to take advantages over drivers.


^^^
Yup... I had one of those drivers last summer. 
An older TC that was the first and only one that I've been in that actually rattled. 
An older TC with that smaller grille that had probably been repainted at least twice as I could tell that it was originally silver because the black paint was flaking off around the door latches. 
He was wearing a leather jacket too and looked like he spent all of his off time in the gym. 
From JFK to E. 77th. and fifth ave, this guy knew every shortcut in the book..... pounding on the steering wheel and blowing the horn with his knuckles. 
Didn't let ANYthing stand in his way. 
When I started trying to find the shoulder harness latch he sait 'WTF's the matter, too fast for ya?"
Latch was buried down behind the seat cushion. lol
I felt like I was in a time machine because I was sure that I got to the house before I actually landed. 
My shaky hands handed him a three tens tip and I asked him 'Is that enough?'. 
He said, "You're cool". 
I still have his card. 
Mario. lol. He was completely nuts... probably roid rage. Haha.


----------



## OCBob

renbutler said:


> I've taken 14 trips so far, and never once been offered a tip. But I have a 5.0 rating, and about 12 of my trips have featured extensive friendly conversation between me and the riders.


5 stars!!! Awesome. You only have 12 rides in but once you get a few hundred, those 5 star ratings can be turned in for things like car payments, fuel for the car, car washes, etc. Just keep collecting 5 stars so you can "buy" the mentioned items at the Uber Company Store which is called Uber On! You can also buy, not receive for free, those waters, gum, candies, etc. to pass out to those 5 star, giving riders!


----------



## renbutler

OCBob said:


> 5 stars!!! Awesome. You only have 12 rides in but once you get a few hundred, those 5 star ratings can be turned in for things like car payments, fuel for the car, car washes, etc. Just keep collecting 5 stars so you can "buy" the mentioned items at the Uber Company Store which is called Uber On! You can also buy, not receive for free, those waters, gum, candies, etc. to pass out to those 5 star, giving riders!


Wow, could you have missed the point any more than you did? I don't think so.

I wasn't bragging, chief. I was saying that 5-star ratings isn't turning into tips. In fact, that's basically the same thing you're saying.

Can the sarcasm and make sure you get the point of what you're snarking at. Deal?

Man, if some of you people are as nasty driving as you are here, no wonder you're not profitable.


----------



## Uber-Doober

OCBob said:


> 5 stars!!! Awesome. You only have 12 rides in but once you get a few hundred, those 5 star ratings can be turned in for things like car payments, fuel for the car, car washes, etc. Just keep collecting 5 stars so you can "buy" the mentioned items at the Uber Company Store which is called Uber On! You can also buy, not receive for free, those waters, gum, candies, etc. to pass out to those 5 star, giving riders!


^^^
Don't forget the Uber lingerie.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Kelly Henline said:


> That class action suit is BS! Go get a job if you want to be a employee. Liberal I assume???


I'm beginning to think we should have am ignore option for anyone who is a new member. So many come and post how we don't know what we're doing then disappear. Hardly worth bothering with 90% of them.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm beginning to think we should have am ignore option for anyone who is a new member. So many come and post how we don't know what we're doing then disappear. Hardly worth bothering with 90% of them.


^^^
Yeh, I call them Drive By posts.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

DucatiDan said:


> Why shouldn't my brother who I just called to pick me up at the airport and give me a ride to my hotel have to "follow regulations"?
> 
> And after he drops me off he is going to pick up my wife at a restaurant and bring her to my hotel.


Presumably you know your brother and know he will be sober and is not a rapist or axe murderer?

FYI he IS following regulations. Unless he doesn't have a drivers license and insurance?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

DieselkW said:


> I get tipped every single day. About ten percent of my daily income is tip money, about 30% of my Uber rides end in a cash tip.
> 
> About 50% of my Lyft rides tip a dollar or two from the app because Lyft allows them to do so.
> 
> How do I extract tip money from my passengers? It's really simple, but it might only work in the MidWest, where people urgently feel the need to be liked.
> 
> Be friendly, be amusing, tell stories that make them laugh -
> 
> I keep my cash tips in a 5 gallon glass water jar and use that money for tipping other service workers when I'm on vacation.


From reading posts and the locations of the posters here I definitely think it's a function of area, both of the country and that of the specific part of town worked.

I have had more tips from.out of town pax than those living in Houston that's for sure.


----------



## OCBob

renbutler said:


> Wow, could you have missed the point any more than you did? I don't think so.
> 
> I wasn't bragging, chief. I was saying that 5-star ratings isn't turning into tips. In fact, that's basically the same thing you're saying.
> 
> Can the sarcasm and make sure you get the point of what you're snarking at. Deal?
> 
> Man, if some of you people are as nasty driving as you are here, no wonder you're not profitable.


Dude, I am just building off of the 12 rides and 5.0 star rating! Feel it! If you understand the tip thing then go with it and even build on it. Tell us what you are going to buy at the 5 star Uber store. I am looking at new Goodyear tires for my Sentra. If I am a really good boy while driving and bank some extra 5 star ratings, I might get those tires lo profile and get some killer rims with it. I am going to be dope!


----------



## OCBob

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Don't forget the Uber lingerie.


Shhhh, secret. I am saving up for that but I am going to look hot and sexy driving around in that lingerie.


----------



## Uber Kraus

OCBob said:


> Shhhh, secret. I am saving up for that but I am going to look hot and sexy driving around in that lingerie.


If you look anything like your picture you absolutely will not look hot in lingerie!


----------



## OCBob

Uber Kraus said:


> If you look anything like your picture you absolutely will not look hot in lingerie!


But the cat will...we will match. He and I go Ubering together. We are best buddies!


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive

UberSneak said:


> Because Uber told every pax in the beginning that the tip was included in what they were paying. Which all pax believed and most still believe to this day.
> Also, with Uber cutting fares, they are catering to a certain class of pax; cheap people. People that probably don't tip anyone.


No truer words have been spoken.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs

So if we put up a piece of paper that says, "tips are not required, but are greatly appreciated", would we run the chance of being deactivated?


----------



## UberNorthStar

fuzzymanuggs said:


> "tips are not required, but are greatly appreciated",


Yep! 

If the customer brings up the subject first, then it's OK to say something. A sign might be seen as:
1) You breaking the rules.
2) Groveling for tips.

JM2¢W


----------



## DucatiDan

fuzzymanuggs said:


> So if we put up a piece of paper that says, "tips are not required, but are greatly appreciated", would we run the chance of being deactivated?


I can't off hand think of a situation where I wouldn't tip a Uber Driver.


----------



## UberNorthStar

On second thought, I do like the idea, fuzzymanuggs.

Since Uber is considering deactivating me, it would not hurt for me to put up a sign to see what happens. 

I think the very back windows that were called "wings" will be the appropriate place to put them.

JM2¢W


----------



## fuzzymanuggs

What reason did they give for the threat of deactivating you?


----------



## UberNorthStar

fuzzymanuggs said:


> What reason did they give for the threat of deactivating you?


I have not driven since Uber activation on July 2.

I receive my Houston TNC license tomorrow. This is not a job where I am going to put in 40 hrs a week. It is something I can do when running errands.

Anything else I say that has been a hold-up will sound like an excuse.

Read below. I was the one born at 12:01 PM on Dec 8 sixty-three years ago.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberNorthStar said:


> I have not driven since Uber activation on July 2.
> 
> I receive my Houston TNC license tomorrow. This is not a job where I am going to put in 40 hrs a week. It is something I can do when running errands.
> 
> Anything else I say that has been a hold-up will sound like an excuse.
> 
> Read below. I was the one born at 12:01 PM on Dec 8 sixty-three years ago.


^^^
Jeez... I'm even older than you are. 
Shhhhh.... don't tell anybody.


----------



## DieselkW

Picked up another Uber driver today, his car was in the shop for brakes. Drove him for about a $4 ride, he tipped me a dollar.... most generous tip of the day. (percentage wise)


----------



## renbutler

OCBob said:


> Dude, I am just building off of the 12 rides and 5.0 star rating! Feel it! If you understand the tip thing then go with it and even build on it. Tell us what you are going to buy at the 5 star Uber store. I am looking at new Goodyear tires for my Sentra. If I am a really good boy while driving and bank some extra 5 star ratings, I might get those tires lo profile and get some killer rims with it. I am going to be dope!


It's one thing to miss the point of a post, it's quite another to double down on your failure to understand after it's explained to you. That requires a whole new level of trolling. Props to you.

As far as snark creativity though, I've seen much better. Massive points lost for not realizing that you actually are agreeing with me.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Why do you drive at such low rates and ***** about not tipping
You really think people should care to find out that you're losing money
If you're selling something you should have done the homework yours


----------



## RockinEZ

renbutler said:


> I've taken 14 trips so far, and never once been offered a tip. But I have a 5.0 rating, and about 12 of my trips have featured extensive friendly conversation between me and the riders.


Don't get used to that rating. The same person that does not tip for a ride 1/3rd the cost of a taxi will drag you across the Uber coals without issue.


----------



## Uber-Doober

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Why do you drive at such low rates and ***** about not tipping
> You really think people should care to find out that you're losing money
> If you're selling something you should have done the homework yours


^^^
Yeah? 
Well a lot of the guys on here DID do their homework a couple of years ago when they were making about $2.00/mi and then they got the rug pulled out from under them. 
People don't want to know if you're losing money... that will only lead to a 1*. 
But of course, you wouldn't care anything about that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Children, children, dial it back or i might have to line you up all against the wall and throw green slime at you.

Welcome newbie. OCBob really is irritated because his new lingerie hasn't showed up yet. Personally I think he would look damn fine if he got the right shade of pink. Might get more tips. Who knows. Clothes make the man, as they say.

We are all extremely miffed because there is no surge to be seen anywhere. Optimus Uber and his acolytes excepted.

Take a screenshot of that 5 star rating so that you can look at it wistfully in the weeks to come.


----------



## Uber Kraus

Sacto Burbs said:


> Children, children, dial it back or i might have to line you up all against the wall and throw green slime at you.
> 
> Welcome newbie. OCBob really is irritated because his new lingerie hasn't showed up yet. Personally I think he would look damn fine if he got the right shade of pink. Might get more tips. Who knows. Clothes make the man, as they say.
> 
> We are all extremely miffed because there is no surge to be seen anywhere. Optimus Uber and his acolytes excepted.
> 
> Take a screenshot of that 5 star rating so that you can look at it wistfully in the weeks to come.


Shouldn't you dump the slime on their head from above?


----------



## renbutler

I am under no illusion that I will stay at 5.0 forever.

But it was completely beside my point anyway. I knew before I posted it that nobody cares about my rating. It was mentioned only in relation to not getting tips regardless of my quality of service.

It's really that simple. Why anybody twisted into something far different is baffling to me, but then again, that kind of thing is pretty normal for the Internet...


----------



## UberNorthStar

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm beginning to think we should have am ignore option for anyone who is a new member. So many come and post how we don't know what we're doing then disappear. Hardly worth bothering with 90% of them.


If you click.on the avatar of the party that bothers you, . You will see the word "ignore" somewhere on the top.line. I have two people on ignore.

On that sign I will.take the "but" out and rephrase it to:

Although tips are _not_ equired,
THEY ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED!
Your Uber Driver. 

As a manager I learned the word "but" negates what was said before it.



fuzzymanuggs said:


> What reason did they give for the threat of deactivating you?


To.add on to the list I first typed. I need to tint the car windows. It becomes too warm inside the car when the outside temp.is 95°f with a "feels like" temp of 105.

Thank you for asking. I forgot my manners.


----------



## SuM_StoNeR

I picked up some pax in Beverly Hills to LAX. Loaded/unloaded their luggage; didn't get a tip. NOW, I never load anything for anyone I just sit and wait in the car, people get the point.


----------



## OCBob

renbutler said:


> It's one thing to miss the point of a post, it's quite another to double down on your failure to understand after it's explained to you. That requires a whole new level of trolling. Props to you.
> 
> As far as snark creativity though, I've seen much better. Massive points lost for not realizing that you actually are agreeing with me.


Don't get all high and mighty on me. I am just figuring out who is going to have the bling from the Uber Store. I am propping up lo profile tires on the Sentra. I have a feeling you can't do better and are now bowing out. If you don't come correct, I might have to get a bra on this bad boy Sentra and really take you down. Maybe tint the windows and get some bass in the trunk. No airport runs for me anymore if they have luggage but I wasn't getting any tips anyways. Then again, I will be losing out on future earnings from the Uber Store (Called Uber On!) by missing out on those valuable 5 stars!


----------



## OCBob

SuM_StoNeR said:


> I picked up some pax in Beverly Hills to LAX. Loaded/unloaded their luggage; didn't get a tip. NOW, I never load anything for anyone I just sit and wait in the car, people get the point.


I take it in and out so they don't **** anything up. Just 3 star them for not tipping. Trunk is not included on a normal ride and they do know it.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs

Uber would have done us all a favor if they would have kept their opinion on tipping to themselves. Don't tip the drivers, we can't take 20% of that! Then they reduce the rate. If we're not employees why the hell do they get to set pricing and have the final input on wether we are allowed to be tipped, so much to the extent that drivers can be suspended for putting up a simple sign saying tips appreciated?


----------



## DucatiDan

Fuzzyelvis said:


> From reading posts and the locations of the posters here *I definitely think it's a function of area,* both of the country and that of the specific part of town worked.
> 
> I have had more tips from.out of town pax than those living in Houston that's for sure.





SuM_StoNeR said:


> *I picked up some pax in Beverly Hills to LAX.* Loaded/unloaded their luggage; didn't get a tip. NOW, I never load anything for anyone I just sit and wait in the car, people get the point.


Nobody really needs a sign posted to suggest that "tips are appreciated".

People who don't tip are consciously making that decision. This has to do with their personality. They are living in a world of their own and are not all that concerned with other people.

When I was a kid (not yesterday) the average tip for anyone in the service industry was .25 cents. Today that .25 cents is around $5.00.

$5.00 should be the minimum tip given to people who are obviously working under conditions that the rest of us might not want to live under.

I currently probably make less per year than a full time Uber Driver. And still I would be a bit embarrassed to only leave that .25 cent/$5.00 tip.

Dan


----------



## AintWorthIt

I get tipped all the time..... on Lyft... and the two here that show no tip were $5 cash tips, so yeah it helps.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive

DucatiDan said:


> Nobody really needs a sign posted to suggest that "tips are appreciated".
> 
> People who don't tip are consciously making that decision. This has to do with their personality. They are living in a world of their own and are not all that concerned with other people.
> 
> When I was a kid (not yesterday) the average tip for anyone in the service industry was .25 cents. Today that .25 cents is around $5.00.
> 
> $5.00 should be the minimum tip given to people who are obviously working under conditions that the rest of us might not want to live under.
> 
> I currently probably make less per year than a full time Uber Driver. And still I would be a bit embarrassed to only leave that .25 cent/$5.00 tip.
> 
> Dan


You exemplify a true American, generous spirit. I guess the millennial generation isn't being raised like you were. Long term, drivers are better off with a higher/fair rate, something closer to taxi, to be honest. So sooner or later, we ll come full circle, imo.


----------



## AintWorthIt

This is what I was referring to renbutler

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-a-one-dollar-tip.29330/

"tipping will reduce uber users" come on man...


----------



## DucatiDan

As E.S.D. refers above: I also think that age does play a rather large part in this whole "tipping" thing.

And in the thread posted above a member suggests "what about the tip being refused"....(paraphrasing). 

I have a way to respond to that when I hand a tip to a service worker "Please, get a cup of coffee". I have a bill folded so that the person will think it's $1.00 and I start to turn away so that the recipient knows that I'm practically gone.

I know that some (very few) people may be offended. But it's too late.....I'm gone. 

Personally, I realize that most Drivers would much rather see a rate hike then depend on "old" customers. 

And this! Tipping does way more for me than it could possibly ever do for the person receiving it!

Dan


----------



## renbutler

AintWorthIt said:


> This is what I was referring to renbutler
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-a-one-dollar-tip.29330/
> 
> "tipping will reduce uber users" come on man...


It is a completely undeniable fact of the science of economics that higher prices reduce sales volume.

Please don't try to tell me that you want to deny that irrefutable fact.


----------



## DieselkW

I've had passengers tell me that Uber "doesn't allow tipping". That's a really good example of how telling people what they want to hear results in people believing ludicrous claims. Uber riders were told that our tip "is included", or tipping is "not necessary". 

From statements like that, it becomes widespread "knowledge" that tipping is "not allowed" and that drivers will not accept a tip.

Lyft, on the other hand, invites riders to tip after the rating. The result is 80% of my Lyft passengers leave a dollar or two on the app. So, Lyft passengers get their groceries taken to the apartment, upstairs. Lyft passengers get help unloading at the airport. 

Getting Uber riders to tip requires a bit of gentle persuasion. I tell stories while I drive. Always happy ending stories, always up-beat, always make them laugh. 

The percentage is WAY lower than Lyft - but I have not yet gone a whole day without an Uber tip. 

I wish Lyft would ping me like Uber does - sucks to have to turn Lyft off for some "don't talk to me" Uber rider.


----------



## DucatiDan

renbutler said:


> It is a completely undeniable fact of the science of economics that higher prices reduce sales volume.
> 
> Please don't try to tell me that you want to deny that irrefutable fact.


Not sure you're asking me. No I personally (and selfishly) don't want to see Uber rates raise.

But from what I see if Uber destination rates raised and still remained well below standard taxi rates, given the fact that I would still need a ride, then I don't see Uber losing any business.

This of course assumes that people would still need a ride. And be able to get one 24/7 within minutes.

I have family on the west coast who don't own a car and use the Bart or get around...... however.

If I had Uber in my area I would sell my car (because of personal circumstances) and use Uber all the time. In addition to my bike.

And I would tip.

Dan


----------



## Realityshark

renbutler said:


> It is a completely undeniable fact of the science of economics that higher prices reduce sales volume.
> Please don't try to tell me that you want to deny that irrefutable fact.


Sales volume perhaps, profit absolutely not. Driver profit...absolutely not. The only one profiting from low prices is Uber since they rely heavily on their one dollar "safe rider fee" shakedown, which greatly adds to their 20% on minimum rides. Since the topic is tipping, you can't possibly expect us to buy into your logic that if Uber would make a tipping button on their Ap (Like Lyft) this would severely limit the number of people using the service. It wouldn't. Cheap ass people who don't tip would not add one. They would still use the service and simply stiff the drivers because they're assholes.

Lowering rates only hurts the drivers. I'm not sure if you are even a real driver as you continually spout off the Uber lies about low prices /no tipping = more money for drivers. Perhaps you're just another Uber plant spreading lies on a forum that routinely calls Uber out on their shit. Whenever a new crop of rookie drivers show up, so do the Uber shills. Coincidence? Real drivers who have survived the rate cuts know the effect they've had on our profits. Spreading the Uber lies to new drivers is evil and wrong. Are you trying to convince new drivers? Are you trying to convince yourself? Did you drink too much Uber Kool aid? "Science of economics" doesn't make you sound intelligent when someone with 5th grade math skills can figure out that lower rates and no tipping means less money for them. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Careful Realityshark , he's completed 14 trips, he knows everything. I've read some dumb shit on here, this one is up there, good Lord.


----------



## OCBob

renbutler said:


> It is a completely undeniable fact of the science of economics that higher prices reduce sales volume.
> 
> Please don't try to tell me that you want to deny that irrefutable fact.


Only if the product or service can be duplicated somewhere or by someone else for a cheaper price. Are you denying that part? Uber is the 800 pound Gorilla here. They don't even show the rates to the PAX just the estimated fare which could be a range of $4 for a basic 15 minute trip. Meaning, they can raise the rates $.20 a mile and $.05 a minute and still the rider would have no clue or they do so and think it is still one hell of a deal.

Your problem is you don't recognize this as a service. You (and many others) like the cheapest product. You cannot compare McDonalds to a 4 star restaurant. Obviously, you are frugal and wouldn't eat at a posh eatery but the difference between a local cafe and a fast food restaurant is going to be had and the food will be better but more expensive at the cafe. Service is much different but lines up some with the cheapos. You want to get to point A from point B? Do you want a non speaking English driver with a 2002 Corolla or a nice, English speaking driver who has a 2013 Corolla? This question can also be asked about Uber, what does your brand tell others about your service? Dirt cheap but scummy or Inexpensive with great drivers for the price? I can tell you we don't want those that want scum because they are most likely scummy themselves. We want respectful PAX and get a respectful amount of money via fare or tip. I don't look at this as full time and I don't need a full time $ amount. I do want Uber to respect us and give us something that all have been asking and is voluntarily to the PAX...tip option!


----------



## OCBob

DucatiDan said:


> Not sure you're asking me. No I personally (and selfishly) don't want to see Uber rates raise.
> 
> But from what I see if Uber destination rates raised and still remained well below standard taxi rates, given the fact that I would still need a ride, then I don't see Uber losing any business.
> 
> This of course assumes that people would still need a ride. And be able to get one 24/7 within minutes.
> 
> I have family on the west coast who don't own a car and use the Bart or get around...... however.
> 
> If I had Uber in my area I would sell my car (because of personal circumstances) and use Uber all the time. In addition to my bike.
> 
> And I would tip.
> 
> Dan


I doubt you would use Uber all the time (with your bike) because even at the rates and especially when they are higher in a new area, it is still cheaper to buy a beater car and drive it at your will. Now if you lived in SF, I could see your point. In surburbia, a cheapy car is still worth having.


----------



## DucatiDan

OCBob said:


> I doubt you would use Uber all the time (with your bike) because even at the rates and especially when they are higher in a new area, it is still cheaper to buy a beater car and drive it at your will. Now if you lived in SF, I could see your point. In surburbia, a cheapy car is still worth having.


Bob

You bring up a great point. Because I live in a winter (snow) location not having a personal car would be an issue. But two things to consider: how much does it really cost to own a car over the course of a year?
Insurance, excise taxes (Mass), repairs, gas, tires, etc. But if you're young there is no way you could not have a car. I won't go into that.

And of course my only experience with Uber is having the Driver almost around the corner at any time. Uber in my home location might not work like that.

I am coming from a PAX position. From what I read on the forum here most members are Drivers and their viewpoints are going to be different.

But! If I win the Powerball and move to Malibu it's Uber 24/7.

But then again I could also afford a new BMW at that point and not worry about what it costs.

Anyway! Tip your Driver!


----------



## OCBob

DucatiDan said:


> Bob
> 
> You bring up a great point. Because I live in a winter (snow) location not having a personal car would be an issue. But two things to consider: how much does it really cost to own a car over the course of a year?
> Insurance, excise taxes (Mass), repairs, gas, tires, etc. But if you're young there is no way you could not have a car. I won't go into that.
> 
> And of course my only experience with Uber is having the Driver almost around the corner at any time. Uber in my home location might not work like that.
> 
> I am coming from a PAX position. From what I read on the forum here most members are Drivers and their viewpoints are going to be different.
> 
> But! If I win the Powerball and move to Malibu it's Uber 24/7.
> 
> But then again I could also afford a new BMW at that point and not worry about what it costs.
> 
> Anyway! Tip your Driver!


Well, if you win the lotto, at least use Uber Black....cheapskate!


----------



## Realityshark

If I win Powerball, I'll Uber X and tip with wads of 100's.


----------



## LionessLeo34

I am new to the Uber experience and have only been a driver now for almost a week. I would have to say that after 22 rides given, I was only tipped twice ($5 and $20). It is very frustrating when you are going way out of your way to take someone across town and they don't tip and the ride was no more than $10-15. My first night was last Friday night and my very last ride was at 1230 am. I gave a ride to 3 people who ended up going an hour and a half outside of town. I figured I would get a descent tip considering the haul I had to make plus people and luggage. I received no tip and the trip only cost them $90. After I used more than a half a tank of gas there and back it was 4am and I was pretty miffed and missed the bars in my area getting out (which is where I wanted to be). I went out again Saturday night and had a few long rides again; no tip. One person that night tipped me $20 considering I had more than 4 people in my car drunk and acting ******ed. He was very nice and apologetic and made sure to make it worth my while since I did help them out getting them all home safe. It really baffles me that common courtesy would be to tip, and I am not saying a lot. A few bucks just to show your generosity would please me. I am always nice and have conversations with every rider. I at times feel like I am on "Taxi Cab Confessions" and it is pretty entertaining and makes it interesting. I think tips are something that should be a give when someone does something for someone ( I even keep bottled water and mints in the car, offer the radio, phone chargers etc). I like Lyft's option to tip on their app, but I can never get riders through them. I've only have had 1 out of 3 days of being out on the road. I definitely don't agree with the "don't tip advertisement".


----------



## renbutler

Realityshark said:


> Sales volume perhaps, profit absolutely not. Driver profit...absolutely not.


You can't say "absolutely not" about either one of those.

If a business could always raise prices and maintain or increase profit, they would simply always do so, instead of gradually over time.



Realityshark said:


> The only one profiting from low prices is Uber since they rely heavily on their one dollar "safe rider fee" shakedown, which greatly adds to their 20% on minimum rides. Since the topic is tipping, you can't possibly expect us to buy into your logic that if Uber would make a tipping button on their Ap (Like Lyft) this would severely limit the number of people using the service.


Wow. No, I don't expect you to buy into that logic, because it's not my logic. It's not what I said at all. For one thing, I never said the word "severely." Second, if tipping were EXPECTED (not simply easily available), a noticeable number of people would stop using the service. That's a fact.



Realityshark said:


> Lowering rates only hurts the drivers.


How the hell did you get to "lowering rates?" I never said anything about lowering rates.



Realityshark said:


> I'm not sure if you are even a real driver as you continually spout off the Uber lies about low prices /no tipping = more money for drivers. Perhaps you're just another Uber plant spreading lies on a forum that routinely calls Uber out on their shit. Whenever a new crop of rookie drivers show up, so do the Uber shills. Coincidence? Real drivers who have survived the rate cuts know the effect they've had on our profits. Spreading the Uber lies to new drivers is evil and wrong. Are you trying to convince new drivers? Are you trying to convince yourself? Did you drink too much Uber Kool aid? "Science of economics" doesn't make you sound intelligent when someone with 5th grade math skills can figure out that lower rates and no tipping means less money for them. You're not fooling anyone.


What a giant pile of bullshit. Every single word of this.

So, what do you want me to do to prove I'm just a regular driver?

Also, name a single "lie" I've told to anybody.

Uber Kool-Aid? How can somebody drinking that say that rates should be higher? Which I've done.

You really think I suggested that lower rates and no tipping DOESN'T mean less money for them? I think you're the one with 5th-grade skills, in reading comprehension.

Goddamn, don't be one of those Internet assholes who thinks he knows anything about anybody. Okay, chief?


----------



## renbutler

AintWorthIt said:


> Careful Realityshark , he's completed 14 trips, he knows everything. I've read some dumb shit on here, this one is up there, good Lord.


Thanks for adding exactly ZERO to the conversation.

No wonder this country is becoming a shithole. None of you understand a damned thing about economics.

I'm sure you can tell me where to get a good beer though, or how great your phone is, or other meaningless nonsense.

Thanks for ruining a perfectly fine thread, guys. You successfully screamed me down without making a single damn point. Later.


----------



## Realityshark

Obvious troll.


----------



## Realityshark

renbutler said:


> Thanks for adding exactly ZERO to the conversation.
> 
> No wonder this country is becoming a shithole. None of you understand a damned thing about economics.
> 
> I'm sure you can tell me where to get a good beer though, or how great your phone is, or other meaningless nonsense.
> 
> Thanks for ruining a perfectly fine thread, guys. You successfully screamed me down without making a single damn point. Later.


He added a lot to the conversation... Just another member calling you out on your bullshit.


----------



## Reasonable

Here's my little story. Picked a guy up that's a bartender 2 weeks ago took him to the bank waited 5 minutes for that then took him to his job at the bar of course. Naturally he didn't tip me. Went a week later with my girl and ordered food and some drinks with friends tab was about $120 so naturally I didn't tip and said next time try to tip your uber driver, lol. Karma is a *****.


----------



## LionessLeo34

Reasonable said:


> Here's my little story. Picked a guy up that's a bartender 2 weeks ago took him to the bank waited 5 minutes for that then took him to his job at the bar of course. Naturally he didn't tip me. Went a week later with my girl and ordered food and some drinks with friends tab was about $120 so naturally I didn't tip and said next time try to tip your uber driver, lol. Karma is a *****.


Ha!


----------



## Realityshark

Best story I've read all day.


----------



## UberNorthStar

OCBob said:


> I do want Uber to respect us and give us something that all have been asking and is voluntarily to the PAX...tip option!


You trust Uber to give you _all _your earned tips that are on the app? I do not. My tips will come to me directly via cash or CC reader. Our client (Uber) has no business handling our tips.



LionessLeo34 said:


> I at times feel like I am on "Taxi Cab Confessions" and it is pretty entertaining and makes it interesting.


It _is_ fun to read esp after a long day while driving in the hot sun.


----------



## UberNorthStar

In reference to post #29 this is the response I rec'd from TaxiFareFinder.com:

"Thank you for the feedback, we have simply changed the verbiage on our site to exactly match Uber's verbiage of "No need to tip". Hopefully this helps to fix any confusion!"

"Lilly"

My reply:
"It would be appreciated if there was no mention of a tipping policy at all."

"Thank you."

One person at a time . . .


----------



## LA#1x3

I been driving for a while and been getting some low tips but even a dollar I appreciate and thank the pax because it's the thought. In my experience I have had 2 20$ tips to LAX both were from American white pax love them. Americans understand the tipping system.


----------



## OCBob

Martin818 said:


> I been driving for a while and been getting some low tips but even a dollar I appreciate and thank the pax because it's the thought. In my experience I have had 2 20$ tips to LAX both were from American white pax love them. Americans understand the tipping system.


Americans that don't use Uber understand tipping system. I have at least 80% of my PAX are white but they still are cheapos like any other color/nationality.


----------



## LA#1x3

OCBob said:


> Americans that don't use Uber understand tipping system. I have at least 80% of my PAX are white but they still are cheapos like any other color/nationality.


I don't know Bob I'm just speaking from experience in sure not all white people tip but in my experiences they have done the most tipping .


----------



## Ketan

RainbowPlate said:


> Might get me mugged someday, but at least the pax knows that breaking a $20 is an option.


Seriously can't stop laughing. Hilarious


----------



## LA#1x3

Ketan said:


> Seriously can't stop laughing. Hilarious


Loool


----------



## Joseph_P_Brenner

Psychologically, I think riders tend not to tip Uber drivers because riders tend to think drivers make good, easy money. I say this based on the extensive conversations I've had with riders (I have over 50 rides now, and I like to talk to my riders if they like talking--and I have a well above average rating).

People tend to tip waiters, pizza deliverers, etc. because they know that these service industry workers don't make good money otherwise and depend on supplementing their income by soliciting tips through the provision of excellent service. Of course tips are not required--that's part of the definition of a tip--so Uber's statement that tips are not required is no different than how tips are not required for waiters, pizza deliverers, etc.

*If we can correct the view riders have of drivers, we'll probably get tipped **regularly**. *So the first step in increasing the frequency of riders tipping drivers is in changing that false impression. After that, it's just a matter of directly providing excellent service.


----------



## ubercillin

Idk how people get the idea that uber drivers are rolling in cash. Do they think that of taxi drivers? Like...

My best tippers are younger (under 35) people of color who are being driven home from work (or to work)- for all the white people who tell me how they love uber, talking to drivers, and how it's such a cool gig for me to have? No tips ever


----------



## Joseph_P_Brenner

ubercillin said:


> Idk how people get the idea that uber drivers are rolling in cash. Do they think that of taxi drivers?


It's the same reason why many people get excited to become Uber drivers. The way Uber advertises creates this impression, and that impression is maintained as long as people don't do their own research.


----------



## Bob Smith

DucatiDan said:


> My very first ride with Uber was last week. Ride from Santa Monica to LAX was $11.00.
> When I arrived at LAX my ride to Santa Monica by taxi was $50.00.
> So what is the reason a rider would not tip a Uber driver for any ride to anywhere?


I honestly think Uber made it a point that there is no tipping because if people tipped regularly this would honestly be a really GOOD job. And of course we can't have that can we? A way for the average person to get hired almost instantly where he can make around 400-500 a week salary PLUS tips? imgaine if you averaged an extra 5 bucks cash every fare and sometimes more. I wouldnt ever stop working lol, except to see my gf


----------



## uberdriver

Reasonable said:


> Here's my little story. Picked a guy up that's a bartender 2 weeks ago took him to the bank waited 5 minutes for that then took him to his job at the bar of course. Naturally he didn't tip me. Went a week later with my girl and ordered food and some drinks with friends tab was about $120 so naturally I didn't tip and said next time try to tip your uber driver, lol. Karma is a *****.


This has been said before, so I am not claiming credit for an original idea. But it is worth repeating in this thread.

One of the ways that riders will tip more often is to make them understand that tips to an Uber driver are not that different from tips to a waiter or bartender. So next time that you are served at a restaurant or bar, when you get the bill, in the "tip" section write "How much do you tip your Uber driver ?". Depending on the answer, decide what tip they deserve and then give it to them in cash. Which may well be a penny if they tell you they don't tip their driver.


----------



## Honkadonk

Sydney Uber said:


> Tipping requires a level of human consideration and planning that the average UBER rider doesn't have.
> 
> To "consider" a driver worthy of a tip, a rider would normally connect in conversation. That is rare these days with riders lost in their smartphones and earplugs.
> 
> Then a rider needs to acknowledge the driver actually is doing a good job. If he goes to a wrong pickup it's the drivers fault (even if they incorrectly placed the pin). Uber maps out the route, if there are delays, the driver should've known.
> 
> Then the inconvenience of carrying around some coins or small notes by these folk who for the greater part of their lives have most things done for them, without ever doubting they are entitled to the easy life


I've engaged in great conversations with pax where we were talking the entire trip and everything goes perfectly. They still don't tip lol.


----------



## Honkadonk

ubercillin said:


> Idk how people get the idea that uber drivers are rolling in cash. Do they think that of taxi drivers? Like...
> 
> My best tippers are younger (under 35) people of color who are being driven home from work (or to work)- for all the white people who tell me how they love uber, talking to drivers, and how it's such a cool gig for me to have? No tips ever


White ****ing devil scum amirite?

I'd say the one thing to consider is that a lot of Uber drivers are driving a nice, newish car that's well-maintained. Being a cab driver is seen as a hard, shitty job. People see Uber drivers as doing this luxury job with their nice car to earn a few extra bucks. Most have no idea how the system even works. They don't know that we don't know their destination beforehand (they put it in their phone so we should have it when we accept, right?), they don't know anything about the situation of the driver until you tell them. Uber keeps its pax in the dark about how things work for drivers to keep up the illusion.


----------



## Sydney Uber

I've posted this before, it's time to post it again. What the guy says against Tipping can be supported- but it doesn't make him any less of an arsehole.


----------



## ubercillin

Honkadonk said:


> White ****ing devil scum amirite?
> 
> I'd say the one thing to consider is that a lot of Uber drivers are driving a nice, newish car that's well-maintained. Being a cab driver is seen as a hard, shitty job. People see Uber drivers as doing this luxury job with their nice car to earn a few extra bucks. Most have no idea how the system even works. They don't know that we don't know their destination beforehand (they put it in their phone so we should have it when we accept, right?), they don't know anything about the situation of the driver until you tell them. Uber keeps its pax in the dark about how things work for drivers to keep up the illusion.


White devil scum is a bit much lol. Figured I'd offer that as a rebuttal since I know the perception of the service industry is that POC never tip

That's a good point about the cabbies though. I've taken a cab maybe 3 times in my life so I'm pretty far removed from that, ah. There are the people I pick up who treat me/my car like shit, eating and putting their feet everywhere, but I feel like most of them even if rude or act like I'm not there aren't aggressively acting out


----------



## DucatiDan

Honkadonk said:


> *
> I'd say the one thing to consider is that a lot of Uber drivers are driving a nice, newish car that's well-maintained. Being a cab driver is seen as a hard, shitty job. People see Uber drivers as doing this luxury job with their nice car to earn a few extra bucks. *


I actually think you've hit on something here!

I personally wouldn't care if you pulled up in a Bentley, but........ I see your point.

Nice, clean, late model car.

The Driver "seems" well off. He's doing this for the fun of it, maybe?

"I'm not used to cabs looking like this ride? He's gotta be doing pretty well".

No cash for the trip is exchanged. Rider only has to jump out and maybe say "later" or "thanks"....and doesn't have to communicate for s second.

I still come up with a Rider who can't be so dumb as to think some well off Driver is just in this for the fun of it.

Dan


----------



## Honkadonk

ubercillin said:


> White devil scum is a bit much lol. Figured I'd offer that as a rebuttal since I know the perception of the service industry is that POC never tip
> 
> That's a good point about the cabbies though. I've taken a cab maybe 3 times in my life so I'm pretty far removed from that, ah. There are the people I pick up who treat me/my car like shit, eating and putting their feet everywhere, but I feel like most of them even if rude or act like I'm not there aren't aggressively acting out


I know, I'm just messing with you. I've heard the horror stories but i've been lucky, I guess? My passengers have all been respectful of me and my car.



DucatiDan said:


> I actually think you've hit on something here!
> 
> I personally wouldn't care if you pulled up in a Bentley, but........ I see your point.
> 
> Nice, clean, late model car.
> 
> The Driver "seems" well off. He's doing this for the fun of it, maybe?
> 
> "I'm not used to cabs looking like this ride? He's gotta be doing pretty well".
> 
> No cash for the trip is exchanged. Rider only has to jump out and maybe say "later" or "thanks"....and doesn't have to communicate for s second.
> 
> I still come up with a Rider who can't be so dumb as to think some well off Driver is just in this for the fun of it.
> 
> Dan


I think there are drivers who do it for the "fun of it". I mean at first it is kind of exciting, right? It would be moreso if the work paid off lol. Right now i'm doing this with a car my parents pay for (that ship is sailing REAL soon) and am using it just to have some income while I look for something better. I definitely fall into the luxury job category. I work 10-25 hours a week. I can afford to skip days when i don't feel like driving or the weather sucks. But not everyone is so lucky to be in a position like I am, and yet, I think most pax think the drivers are all like me.


----------



## RockinEZ

OCBob said:


> Don't get all high and mighty on me. I am just figuring out who is going to have the bling from the Uber Store. I am propping up lo profile tires on the Sentra. I have a feeling you can't do better and are now bowing out. If you don't come correct, I might have to get a bra on this bad boy Sentra and really take you down. Maybe tint the windows and get some bass in the trunk. No airport runs for me anymore if they have luggage but I wasn't getting any tips anyways. Then again, I will be losing out on future earnings from the Uber Store (Called Uber On!) by missing out on those valuable 5 stars!


There is an Uber store? What the hell for?
Has anyone here bought anything from the "Uber Store" and if so, what was it?


----------



## uberdriver

RockinEZ said:


> There is an Uber store? What the hell for?
> Has anyone here bought anything from the "Uber Store" and if so, what was it?


Yes, it is a great online store. They always offer free shipping. You can buy false promises, lies, bullshit, deception, you name it.


----------



## Honkadonk

uberdriver said:


> Yes, it is a great online store. They always offer free shipping. You can buy false promises, lies, bullshit, deception, you name it.


"I gave Travis my best years, 20% of my earnings, and tons of blowjobs and all I got was this shirt"


----------



## 80sDude

50 plus trips and not 1 tip ... Either the pax thinks we are making bank or they know how they're getting over on us...It's a bit of both.. I had a pax in the car with his GF last night and he was he'll bent on finding the fastest way to point B...Which was less than a mile away... What a tool....

To all of you ...refuse those LONG ass trips at 1x... Those are complete deal breaker for me... I did 1 and I'll never do it again..


----------



## Honkadonk

80sDude said:


> 50 plus trips and not 1 tip ... Either the pax thinks we are making bank or they know how they're getting over on us...It's a bit of both.. I had a pax in the car with his GF last night and he was he'll bent on finding the fastest way to point B...Which was less than a mile away... What a tool....
> 
> To all of you ...refuse those LONG ass trips at 1x... Those are complete deal breaker for me... I did 1 and I'll never do it again..


I've done my share of them. What can you really do, though? Do you call ahead to find out or just refuse once you get there?


----------



## 80sDude

Either or Honka.. Those 12-15 mile trips for 15 bucks are a disgrace... Better start looking at those as 24-30 mile trips at .50 a mile not including gas your time and depreciation... F that...


----------



## Honkadonk

80sDude said:


> Either or Honka.. Those 12-15 mile trips for 15 bucks are a disgrace... Better start looking at those as 24-30 mile trips at .50 a mile not including gas your time and depreciation... F that...


In my area it seems tough to be too picky, unfortunately.


----------



## Matt Uterak

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've taken over 1000 trips and have had approximately 20 tips. Lots of friendly conversation.
> 
> So am I more of an "expert"?


I'm at $112 in tips for 270 trips. I would guess - haven't kept track - that about 30 of the passengers tipped.


----------



## Matt Uterak

ubercillin said:


> Idk how people get the idea that uber drivers are rolling in cash. Do they think that of taxi drivers? Like...
> 
> My best tippers are younger (under 35) people of color who are being driven home from work (or to work)- for all the white people who tell me how they love uber, talking to drivers, and how it's such a cool gig for me to have? No tips ever


I find that I primarily give rides to young white people. People of "Color" (hate that phrase) constitute about 1%. That 1%, with one exception, has always been with a white person.


----------



## RockinEZ

ubercillin said:


> Idk how people get the idea that uber drivers are rolling in cash. Do they think that of taxi drivers? Like...
> 
> My best tippers are younger (under 35) people of color who are being driven home from work (or to work)- for all the white people who tell me how they love uber, talking to drivers, and how it's such a cool gig for me to have? No tips ever


When the rider pays $6 for a few mile trip, how does he figure we make bank?

They choose to ignore the obvious.

Just like the ER Physician Conference I worked and posted about a few months back. I did 25 trips with doctors in the car, and I got one $5 tip. Go figure.


----------



## Uber-Doober

RockinEZ said:


> When the rider pays $6 for a few mile trip, how does he figure we make bank?
> 
> They choose to ignore the obvious.
> 
> Just like the ER Physician Conference I worked and posted about a few months back. I did 25 trips with doctors in the car, and I got one $5 tip. Go figure.


^^^
I bet that one tip was from a proctologist.


----------



## RockinEZ

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I bet that one tip was from a proctologist.


Read the post.... ER Physicians..... 
$240,000/ year to start.


----------



## Uber-Doober

RockinEZ said:


> Read the post.... ER Physicians.....
> $240,000/ year to start.


^^^
lol... my reply had nothing to do with income.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Honkadonk said:


> "I gave Travis my best years, 20% of my earnings, and tons of blowjobs and all I got was this shirt"


More like 30%. Higher if you look at your actual earnings after expenses.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RockinEZ said:


> When the rider pays $6 for a few mile trip, how does he figure we make bank?
> 
> They choose to ignore the obvious.
> 
> Just like the ER Physician Conference I worked and posted about a few months back. I did 25 trips with doctors in the car, and I got one $5 tip. Go figure.


I've driven several physicians in Houston including a neurosurgeon who *****ed about the 1.7 surge on his 1 mile trip to his car from the rodeo in horrible traffic. I think he paid about $9.


----------



## UberXTampa

AintWorthIt said:


> I get tipped all the time..... on Lyft... and the two here that show no tip were $5 cash tips, so yeah it helps.
> 
> View attachment 10541


Very consistent with my Lyft tip ratio. It is always just around the Lyft cut. This practically makes us keep the entire fare. Besides, safe ****ers fee is not taken out of the fare. For every Lyft ride, you make about 20% or more than same uber fare.


----------



## RockinEZ

Too bad Lyft is lamo in San Diego. 15 minute pings are routine. 
I got an 18 minute ping, and was dinged on my score for rejecting it. 
Lyft is just a different brand of exploitation with higher insurance deductibles. .


----------



## OCDodgerFan

I deliver pizza by day, and I Uber by night. Tips are the norm in my day job, so when I see them on Uber, it makes me a little happier (In just over a week, I received three tips of $10 or more, and probably about 9 or 10 tips overall).


----------



## Honkadonk

Matt Uterak said:


> I find that I primarily give rides to young white people. People of "Color" (hate that phrase) constitute about 1%. That 1%, with one exception, has always been with a white person.


I had this fat black chick in Hackensack tonight. Her trip was .7 miles. Wasn't sure if she was just lazy or afraid to walk home at 11pm. Based on her physique I'm thinking... Little column A, little column B.


----------



## Honkadonk

OCDodgerFan said:


> I deliver pizza by day, and I Uber by night. Tips are the norm in my day job, so when I see them on Uber, it makes me a little happier (In just over a week, I received three tips of $10 or more, and probably about 9 or 10 tips overall).


I drove delivery for a couple years. Never did many day shifts but wouldn't it be more lucrative to do that work in the evenings? Unless you mean Ubering at night as in 11pm and on or something.


----------



## OCBob

Honkadonk said:


> "I gave Travis my best years, 20% of my earnings, and tons of blowjobs and all I got was this shirt"


Top Seller in the Uber Store.


----------



## OCBob

RockinEZ said:


> There is an Uber store? What the hell for?
> Has anyone here bought anything from the "Uber Store" and if so, what was it?





Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I bet that one tip was from a proctologist.





RockinEZ said:


> Read the post.... ER Physicians.....
> $240,000/ year to start.





Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> lol... my reply had nothing to do with income.


Rockin EZ having trouble with sarcasm and jokes.


----------



## DucatiDan

I started this thread "Why Not Tip" in the hope of maybe understanding people beyond what I already know of them.

Now I will share with you something that actually refers to my question.

Over the years I have read countless stories of the death of extremely wealthy people and their final wills and testaments.

Over and over you will learn that people who have died and left hundreds of millions of dollars to their survivors will almost always do the following.......

Throughout their lifetimes most of these people will have had one very special and unique person who has cared for them for many years. These people are not their children.

I am talking about maids and servants and health care people who have been with them on a daily basis and done for them what even their children have not and never would.

Bathed them, fed them, nursed them and been with them through the darkest of times. Non family people. Employees. They have never left their side. And they are loved by these wealthy people.

I could actually mention names of some of these people. Well known people.

And then they die.

I have always been amazed at the the final will and what they have left to these dearest of friends.

Hundreds of millions left to others. Some children disowned and left nothing. Charities left millions.

The care giver who was at their side forever?

Maybe $100,000. Sometimes a bit more. Rarely a huge amount. Although there are some few exceptions.

The reason people (even wealthy people) don't tip their Uber Driver doesn't need to be asked.

I already knew.

Dan


----------



## RockinEZ

OCBob said:


> Rockin EZ having trouble with sarcasm and jokes.


Looks like I was a little short last night. 
No offense intended.

Sometimes after a day of Ubering, I loose prospective.


----------



## Uber-Doober

OCDodgerFan said:


> I deliver pizza by day, and I Uber by night. Tips are the norm in my day job, so when I see them on Uber, it makes me a little happier (In just over a week, I received three tips of $10 or more, and probably about 9 or 10 tips overall).


^^^
Sounds like an old Hitchcock mystery film... 'Uber By Night'.


----------



## Uber-Doober

OCBob said:


> Rockin EZ having trouble with sarcasm and jokes.


^^^
I actually can't remember if I've ever received a tip from a doctor. 
Whenever I pick up somebody at the 'port and they say something like "Summerlin Hospital", I know there's nothing in it. Jajaja.


----------



## RockinEZ

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I actually can't remember if I've ever received a tip from a doctor.
> Whenever I pick up somebody at the 'port and they say something like "Summerlin Hospital", I know there's nothing in it. Jajaja.


Being a Physician is a good job for a sociopath. Sociopaths don't tip. 
Summerlin use to be one of my hospitals when I was in the engineering business. Been there several times. Also Sunrise Hospital and University Hospital Las Vegas. UNLV owns Summerlin, or used to.

No, Doctors don't tip. Our world is graced with their presence.


----------



## OCDodgerFan

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sounds like an old Hitchcock mystery film... 'Uber By Night'.


Heh...


----------



## fluberxx

All my passengers think that gratuity is included so I act like dumb and dumber and pretend it is included when it's not


----------



## fluberxx

Ashton kutcher should be blamed lol people need to Twitter him and ask if drivers should be allowed to be tipped
Because he is a spokesman for uber


----------



## Honkadonk

fluberxx said:


> All my passengers think that gratuity is included so I act like dumb and dumber and pretend it is included when it's not


Please don't? You're just perpetuating the misconception. Talk to friends and pax about the truth. I've had a lot of people say they think tipping is either included or can be done through the app. I kindly tell them that it is not.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

OCDodgerFan said:


> I deliver pizza by day, and I Uber by night. Tips are the norm in my day job, so when I see them on Uber, it makes me a little happier (In just over a week, I received three tips of $10 or more, and probably about 9 or 10 tips overall).


So I deliver one night a week at this point, used to be four but I was killing myself with long hours multiple jobs etc. When UBER & LYFT came along it was a DREAM money falling out of the sky. Well of course that turned into a nightmare after price drops and all the other stuff we talk about here. I kept one night a week because I did not, and still do not trust the windfall of Ubering. So I am now using the copycats and upstarts wanna bes to work the independent contractor angle. I used to have LYFT & UBER apps running at same time but we don't have LYFT anymore six months ago pulled out, so now I am going to try to double dip with one or two of the upstart food delivery to see if indeed it can be done. It is VERY rare to not get at least a small tip delivering for a restaurant. I make $6 per hour base and $1 per delivery and of course tips (credit card tips are reported to IRS cash is honor system). The money is not guaranteed but it is pretty consistent, cash at the end of the night. Only fear I have came true this week pizza driver called to fake address and shot dead. Robbery can happen to anyone anytime. Tips make a higher risk if robbers know we have cash they might want to jack an uber driver. I would be in favor of in app tipping even though its all report-able at least its not cash


----------



## UberTaxPro

DucatiDan said:


> My very first ride with Uber was last week. Ride from Santa Monica to LAX was $11.00.
> When I arrived at LAX my ride to Santa Monica by taxi was $50.00.
> So what is the reason a rider would not tip a Uber driver for any ride to anywhere?


Many people use Uber because it costs less and *Uber has led them to belief that it is politically correct not to tip Uber drivers.* Not having to tip has brought countless pax to Uber from traditional services. Personally I think it's a very effective marketing technique that has contributed to Uber's growth. As a driver it helps to drive more customers my way so I'm OK with it *if they would raise the millage rates.* Its insulting to me as a driver that our rates are 25% to 75% lower than traditional services and we rarely get tipped. * Call it whatever you want, fare increase or tip, just give the drivers more $$$.* If they would set the millage rate at 15% less than the local traditional cabs and kept their no tip policy I'd be happy. We'd be cheaper than traditionals, drivers would make more, uber would make more, pax would save money and could still tip if they want, cheap pax could just keep not tipping. GNP will grow and the world will be a better place! It's hard to make everyone happy and still make money!


----------



## Uber-Doober

fluberxx said:


> All my passengers think that gratuity is included so I act like dumb and dumber and pretend it is included when it's not


^^^
If telling the truth gets you fired, then so be it. 
You and I might only be drivers, but I'm not gonna look stupid while I'm doing it.


----------



## Guest

I took Uber a few days back for a total fare of $4.85 and gave a $5 tip. Decent people tip. A*swipes look for excuses not to.


----------



## OCBob

RockinEZ said:


> Looks like I was a little short last night.
> No offense intended.
> 
> Sometimes after a day of Ubering, I loose prospective.


And also the day after, forget to spell "lose" correctly. It is what Uber does to people. It made me a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## python134r

I have gotten ~10 tips in the last 88 rides, a couple 10's , 1-20 and a few deuces and threes, helps to pay gas......


----------



## DieselkW

I wonder what would happen if all Uber drivers left 4 stars for everyone except tippers, who would, of course, get 5 stars.

All of us. 

Worldwide.

Do riders even give a damn about their star rating?


----------



## RockinEZ

DieselkW said:


> I wonder what would happen if all Uber drivers left 4 stars for everyone except tippers, who would, of course, get 5 stars.
> 
> All of us.
> 
> Worldwide.
> 
> Do riders even give a damn about their star rating?


Most of us use this schedule:
Good ride with a tip = 5 stars
Good ride with no tip = 4 stars
Bad pin or bad directions with *****ing PAX =3 stars
Bad ride with obnoxious or gross PAX = 2 stars
PAX touches driver, too drunk to know what planet they are on, or a barfer =1 star


----------



## DucatiDan

DieselkW said:


> I wonder what would happen if all Uber drivers left 4 stars for everyone except tippers, who would, of course, get 5 stars.
> 
> *Do riders even give a damn about their star rating?*


I could be wrong on this but I assumed that Riders with a bad enough rating could be "deactivated" from the service .

"No more Uber/Soup for you"!

Dan


----------



## Honkadonk

DucatiDan said:


> I could be wrong on this but I assumed that Riders with a bad enough rating could be "deactivated" from the service .
> 
> "No more Uber/Soup for you"!
> Dan


I just know if I see a rider around 4.2 or lower I'm skeptical and sometimes cancel their trip. Maybe they're fine but the low rating says right away theres some sort of liability or issue here


----------



## jimdangles

I know Im late to the party but I think a nicer/funnier way of mentioning tips is to not. Have a sign that says, "all complaints must be written on $5 dollar bills or larger" It gets the point that drivers accept tips, it doesn't openly ask for them. It makes them laugh and probably more likely to tip.


----------



## alex16

I've had so many passengers tell me that they signed up for 20% gratuity with the app, I then told them I also use the uber rider app and there is no such option, then they look blank and give me a bad rating. I started giving all my pax that don't tip 4 stars if they are good passengers, 3 if they do not tip and are not friendly, I don't give 2 stars, but I do give 1 if they are not clean, take more than 5 minutes waiting after I wait 5 at the arrival location and call them/or do not answer. Passengers ONLY get 5 stars from me if they tip, I mean really we need to stop giving passengers 5 stars for good conversation/friendly yet not tipping.


----------



## Honkadonk

alex16 said:


> I've had so many passengers tell me that they signed up for 20% gratuity with the app, I then told them I also use the uber rider app and there is no such option, then they look blank and give me a bad rating. I started giving all my pax that don't tip 4 stars if they are good passengers, 3 if they do not tip and are not friendly, I don't give 2 stars, but I do give 1 if they are not clean, take more than 5 minutes waiting after I wait 5 at the arrival location and call them/or do not answer. Passengers ONLY get 5 stars from me if they tip, I mean really we need to stop giving passengers 5 stars for good conversation/friendly yet not tipping.


I don't get the blatant lying. I've had pax tell me they'll tip me in the app a handful of times. I'm always just like... "There is no tipping feature in the app, sir/ma'am". Yet a couple of them have insisted it is and they'll take care of it. Sure. Good job, idiot.


----------



## alex16

I've always wondered if I can just leave the clock runnin for a few extra minutes if they don't have a tip? Do about 2 miles towards a wifi hotspot and leave the clock running if they want to tip but don't have cash. I know uber gets 20% and after tax I might only get $2-3.00 but its better than nothing.


----------



## 80sDude

Yeah it's amazing.. I have never seen anything like it in a service industry..and those pax sure love cramming 4 in if you have them on surge... And not 1 ****ing tip.. Amazing... I had a guy recently that wiorked at a high end steak joint in town... Dropped him off.... no tip... It's unreal.... Uber is owned by hedge funds... Go figure... The concept they came up with...


----------



## 80sDude

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/73837/20150803/microsoft-invests-137-million-in-uber-report.htm


----------



## DucatiDan

Relative to the above link: the Uber "self driving car" concept is so far down the road as to put current Drivers in the cemetery before it happens.


----------



## alex16

I had a pax that was a bar manager, and I asked him how business was, he said a lot of cheap ass people that didn't tip but we still did okay, there were a few people at did tip, I told him I agree it sucks providing services for people while being paid a base rate and depending on tips to provide a living, dropped him off... no tip.


----------



## OCDodgerFan

alex16 said:


> I had a pax that was a bar manager, and I asked him how business was, he said a lot of cheap ass people that didn't tip but we still did okay, there were a few people at did tip, I told him I agree it sucks providing services for people while being paid a base rate and depending on tips to provide a living, dropped him off... no tip.


----------



## phillipzx3

UberNorthStar said:


> That is a good opening for you. Consider carrying a Square Up (or Pay Pal if you have an account) credit card reader. Let the nice rider know you can accept a credit card for tips and send a receipt to her email.
> 
> CC readers charge around 3% per transaction, that is 3¢ per dollar. Readers: 1) Keeps the rider's experience a "cashless experience" as Uber promotes. 2) Are safer for you in that you are not carrying cash.
> 
> As independent contractors, Uber is _our client._ They have no business discouraging tips from riders. That is OUR business. I would not our signage up saying you accept tips; I would wait for the customer to start that conversation.
> 
> As one who has worked as a waitress, tipping is not mandatory and greatly appreciated when it is done.


Uber is NOT your client. Without Uber ( or whoever) your "rideshare" business is nothing.

Shut those apps off and see how well your business does.


----------



## DieselkW

I drove a guy to the airport yesterday - tailored suit, briefcase, picked him up at a nice wine bar. $32 ride, and he hands me his Business Amex card upon arrival.

I told him it was all taken care of, no charge, thanks for the great conversation! (We're both career salesmen and talked the whole way) He gave me a twenty. I tried to give it back, told him his card was already charged by Uber, I was just yanking his chain...

"keep it" he said..."thanks for the ride."

Some people just get it. The very next ride was a young man that works as a server in a 5 star steakhouse (Ruth's Chris). Stiffed me on a $5 ride from work to his home.

I've been giving them all 5 stars, even the pain in the arses that don't bother with a destination and yell "TURN LEFT HERE" at the last second when I'm in the right hand lane.

That stopped today, gave my first 4 star to a guy that didn't want to talk, didn't leave a tip, and sat in the back like I'm some kind of taxi driver.


----------



## DucatiDan

DieselkW said:


> I drove a guy to the airport yesterday - tailored suit, briefcase, picked him up at a nice wine bar. $32 ride, and he hands me his Business Amex card upon arrival.
> 
> I told him it was all taken care of, no charge, thanks for the great conversation! (We're both career salesmen and talked the whole way) He gave me a twenty. I tried to give it back, told him his card was already charged by Uber, I was just yanking his chain...
> 
> "keep it" he said..."thanks for the ride."
> 
> Some people just get it. *The very next ride was a young man that works as a server in a 5 star steakhouse (Ruth's Chris). *Stiffed me on a $5 ride from work to his home.


You're post brought back an old San Diego memory of mine.

Myself, my son, and his girl friend ate at a Ruth's Chris steak house with an open menu and all drinks included because the girl friend was someone special to management.

Still the server brought the bill to the table (as per the company regulations): even knowing we were fully comped.

Came to around $400. Back more than ten years ago.

No tip was expected due to the girl friend's standing.

We knew the server was going to "eat" that absent tip.

We left a hundred dollar bill on the table.

Not tipping a Uber Driver says a lot about who we really are in life.

Dan


----------



## alex16

I'm putting the door cards on as subjected by another driver and I'm also changing how I rate my pax based on tips. If my rating drops so be it! It will motivate me to find a better paying job if my rAting drops for posting tipping is not needed but greatly appriciAted & rating pax lower for no tip then let it be


----------



## John Crosby

DucatiDan said:


> My very first ride with Uber was last week. Ride from Santa Monica to LAX was $11.00.
> When I arrived at LAX my ride to Santa Monica by taxi was $50.00.
> So what is the reason a rider would not tip a Uber driver for any ride to anywhere?


I have heard that in Boston they are experimenting with tips on the Uber app like the Lyft app. I hope Uber would change the policy. If I take a trip from Downtown Orlando late at night and have to run someone all the way out to Disney, like I did last week, I have to then drive the 45 miles back to my home on my own dime, a tip would go a long way toward covering the 2 gallons of gas it takes to drive there, not to mention the wear and tear on my vehicle.


----------



## UberNorthStar

phillipzx3 said:


> Uber is NOT your client. Without Uber ( or whoever) your "rideshare" business is nothing.


I am a business owner.  I* pay* the companies who own the rideshare technology a percentage of my weekly fares to:
1) Allow me to utilize the technology, keep the software up-to-date, & solve problems with the software that arise.
2) Collect fares on my behalf.
3) Send me a paycheck for the fares after my payment.
4) Provide me with a 1099 at the end of the year.
That makes rideshare companies my clients & I am their customer.




phillipzx said:


> (Without rideshare apps) your "rideshare" business is nothing.


If it *were not for drivers*, rideshare apps would worthless!

Considering it takes a taxi 45 minutes to come to my city from the greater city, I could start a transportation service in the area I live in should the app be denied me. I have owned three successful businesses in the past and know how to "put out the word."




John Crosby said:


> I have heard that in Boston they are experimenting with tips on the Uber app . . .


My question is, "Will Uber give drivers the tips earned via apps w/o taking a percentage for themselves?"

The tips should go back in full to the driver & _not reported on 1099. _It is up to each business owner to voluntarily report their tips.

JM2¢W


----------



## OCDodgerFan

DucatiDan said:


> You're post brought back an old San Diego memory of mine.
> 
> Myself, my son, and his girl friend ate at a Ruth's Chris steak house with an open menu and all drinks included because the girl friend was someone special to management.
> 
> Still the server brought the bill to the table (as per the company regulations): even knowing we were fully comped.
> 
> Came to around $400. Back more than ten years ago.
> 
> No tip was expected due to the girl friend's standing.
> 
> We knew the server was going to "eat" that absent tip.
> 
> We left a hundred dollar bill on the table.
> 
> Not tipping a Uber Driver says a lot about who we really are in life.
> 
> Dan


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RockinEZ said:


> Being a Physician is a good job for a sociopath. Sociopaths don't tip.
> Summerlin use to be one of my hospitals when I was in the engineering business. Been there several times. Also Sunrise Hospital and University Hospital Las Vegas. UNLV owns Summerlin, or used to.
> 
> No, Doctors don't tip. Our world is graced with their presence.


The difference between doctors and God is God knows he's not a doctor.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Oh, I like the notice, Fan!


----------



## alex16

Here is a video of the bar tender pax


----------



## UberNorthStar

What am I looking at, Alex16?


----------



## OCDodgerFan

It looks like dashcam footage of the bartender ride Alex was talking about earlier.

Amirite?


----------



## UberNorthStar

alex16 said:


> . . . many passengers tell me that they signed up for 20% gratuity with the app . . .


Is Uber taxi available in y our area? I am under the impression one can designate a percentage of the fare to be added on as a tip only for Uber taxis.

JM2¢W


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

LionessLeo34 said:


> I am new to the Uber experience and have only been a driver now for almost a week. I would have to say that after 22 rides given, I was only tipped twice ($5 and $20). (...) One person that night tipped me $20 considering I had more than 4 people in my car drunk and acting ******ed. He was very nice and apologetic and made sure to make it worth my while since I did help them out getting them all home safe.


Welcome! Maybe I'll see you around town. Glad you're enjoying it.

I would strongly caution against taking more passengers than you have seatbelts for. If you are rear-ended or hit by another driver, that liability will fall on you. Uber's terms of service state that they will not cover you if you do something illegal. Not to mention you could be ticketed for it. I just had this issue tonight. Luckily, they were all adults and understood and agreed. 3 came with me, the rest took another car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

alex16 said:


> Here is a video of the bar tender pax


I wish we could have enough customers to say **** you we won't serve you if you don't tip.


----------



## JMBF831

renbutler said:


> I've taken 14 trips so far, and never once been offered a tip. But I have a 5.0 rating, and about 12 of my trips have featured extensive friendly conversation between me and the riders.


Im in the same boat. 15 trips (4.85) and not a single dollar lol


----------



## OCDodgerFan

I'm a 4.6, and I got $13 - and a chicken sandwich! - last night.


----------

